# Beginner Fish for a 55 gallon FOWLR Tank?



## Figure8 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hey, just woundering what are good beginner FOWLR fish for a 55 gal tank?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Nano Fish
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Flameback Angelfish (African) Dwarf Angel
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Golden Angelfish
Basslets for Sale: Basslet Species including the Royal Gramma Basslet
Anglers & Frogfish
Blennies: Blenny Fish Species Including Bicolor, Striped and other Blennies
Cardinalfish
Chromis for Sale: Blue and Green Chromis and other Reef Species
Clownfish for Sale: Clownfish Species for the Home Aquarium
Dartfish
Pseudochromis for Sale: Splendid Dottyback Species and other Pseudochromis
Tassle Filefish
Gobies for Sale: Goby Fish Species Including Shrimp Gobies
Hawkfish
Jawfish
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Marine Betta
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Reef Aquariums: Multicolor Lubbock's Fairy Wrasse
Eightline Flasher Wrasse
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Adorned Wrasse, Halichoeres cosmetus
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Black-backed Wrasse, Anampses neoguinaicus
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Christmas Wrasse, Fiji
Brackish Fish: Brackish Water Fish for Brackish Aquariums and Tanks


----------

